# 12/2-12/3 potential storm?



## Justin10 (Nov 27, 2007)

Well here we go again with a potential storm 5-7 days out.  But simply scanning through the forecasts for the north country, sunday night through monday looks like a good possibility of some significant snows.  The temperatures seem to be in place initially, but  who knows how it will pan out.....keep your fingers crossed!!!


----------



## loafer89 (Nov 27, 2007)

Right now this looks to be an inland running storm with snow to rain/freezing rain for southern and central New England and possibly all snow for northern New England.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 27, 2007)

I can't wait to ski some fresh Poe...holla


----------



## Zand (Nov 27, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I can't wait to ski some fresh Poe...holla



Look out for that crazy poet on the trails...


----------



## nelsapbm (Nov 28, 2007)

Urgh. Of course I'll be away (in the tropics no less) for the first real snow storm of the year. I love the first real snowfall....oh well. Here's hoping to many more!


----------



## ajl50 (Nov 28, 2007)

Noaa seems to agree.  I'm surprised - they aren't often this ballsy


----------



## powderfreak (Nov 28, 2007)

Sunday Night Through Tuesday might be an exciting time in that it should be
our first widespread, significant winter weather event with between .5 and
1.5 inches of liquid equivalent being modeled at this time.  My gut feeling
from the progged surface low track is that we'll see something like a few
inches of snow on the frontside before the area transitions to mixed
precipitation (looks like a lot of sleet to me) for a while, before going
back to snow.  I doubt anyone goes over to plain rain with a decent high
pressure system sitting north of the border.  We should have ample low level
cold but the trick will be in the mid levels between 5-7K feet...where warm
air from the strong SSE low level jet will surge northward.  Just how far
north is the question.

BUT, I'm not watching the actual storm as closely as usual because the
pattern that sets up after the storm is a classic upslope pattern.  We could
be looking at a significant, long duration upslope snowfall along the
western slopes of the Green Mountains on Tuesday.  Alarms are sounding in my
head when I see a cut-off storm stall in the Maritimes for 12-24 hours,
strong NW winds, and ample low level moisture.  The way the synoptic pattern
sets up after the storm, heavy mountain snowfall from Sugarbush northward to
the tune of a foot or more could be possible. 

[Edit: For those of you outside of the Green Mountains, these upslope patterns often hit northern NH hard, too.  Not sure about ME as much, but definitely Cannon, Wildcat, and Bretton Woods are the resorts to watch next Tuesday in NH.  For VT, its Sugarbush, MRG, Bolton, Stowe, Smuggs, and Jay with snowfall usually increasing as you head northward along the spine.]  Stay tuned on this one.   

Here's BTV's AFD from this afternoon on the event...note the last couple
sentences about a stagnant upper low over the Maritimes...

MAIN WX FEATURE IN THE EXTENDED WILL OCCUR LATE SUNDAY AFTERNOON
THRU MUCH OF MONDAY AS A BROAD AREA OF LOW PRESSURE WORKS TOWARDS
THE REGION. MDLS OVER THE PAST FEW DAYS HAVE SHIFTED ITS TRACKS FROM
BEING COASTL...OVER TO MVG NW OF THE CWA SUN/SUN NGT...W/ SOME
COASTL DEVELOPMENT ON MONDAY. THIS DEVELOPMENT IF IT FORMS OVER
SOUTHERN NEW ENGLAND...IT WILL CUT MUCH OF THE CWA OFF FROM THE
WARM SECTOR. THIS WILL END UP BRINGING THE CWA A MIX OF WINTRY
PRECIP. CD POOL OF LOW LEVEL AIR OVER THE CWA AHEAD OF APPROACHING
SYSTEM WILL ALLOW FOR PRECIP TO FALL IN FORM OF MIX(SLEET...FZRA AND
LGT SNOW). SOME AREAS WILL SEE BRIEF CHANGE OVER TO RAIN...BFR GOING
TO ALL SNOW AS CD AIR WRAPS AROUND SYSTEM FROM THE WNW. MDL QPF NEAR
AN INCH WHICH COULD BE PROBLEM IF COASTL DOES DEVELOP...MEANING CWA
WILL SEE MORE SNOW THAN MIX/RAIN. BY MONDAY AFTNOON...REGION ON
BACKSIDE OF EXITING SYSTEM W/ CD AIR WORKING INTO THE AREA. REGION
WILL REMAIN UNDER N/NW FLOW THRU MIDWEEK AS MDLS HAVE UPPER LOW
STAGNANT OVER THE CANADIAN MARITIMES. THIS SET UP WILL KEEP NORTHERN
PORTIONS OF THE CWA W/ CHANCE FOR SW DURING THIS TIME...W/ HIR ELEV
SEEING BEST CHANCE FOR LGT ACCUM.

-Scott


----------



## Greg (Nov 28, 2007)

Any thoughts on what might happen in the Catskills, Scott? Any accumulating snows there?


----------



## loafer89 (Nov 28, 2007)

Snowforecast.com:

Hunter Mountain (Base: 1,600', Top: 3,200')


6-day Forecast Discussion Updated for Wednesday, November 28, 2007

*OVERALL SITUATION--TODAY*--The storm track will be more west to east rather than from the southwest for the rest of the week.  That typically means less moisture with each pass but at least colder temps.  We'll be in between systems and back to normal, dry conditions to hit the slopes once again.
*THURSDAY*--A cold front in the pipeline heads our way with shifting winds again--southwest to northwest--and a quicker moving batch of showers.  Temps will be cold enough for light to moderate snow showers but it won't hang around long enough for significant accumulations--generally a quick 2-4" north of the Pike--dusting to a couple of inches south.
*FRIDAY*--Temperatures take a hit and will be quite cold with westerly breezes for the day (windchills).  Conditions look dry for the most part with continued lake effect snow showers for western resorts.
*SATURDAY*--The rapid fire storm track delivers another quick moving shot of snow showers--again, light accumulations possible but temperatures will remain very cold!
*SUNDAY*--A beefier batch of moisture will be starting to approach with increased cloud cover and perhaps some late day snow showers/icy mix (depending on timing).  Temperatures remain quite cold with windchills but will barely start warming up.  A heavier wintry mix develops overnight and into Monday.
*MONDAY*--A stormy day as low pressure pushes through.  Some milder air works in on stronger southerly winds with a rain/snow mix (still too far out for details) but will transition back to colder weather wrapping in on the backside.  We'll transition back to snow showers as we turn much colder.  We'll keep you posted--CT 



Wednesday
Nov 28, 2007





Hi 40°f / 4°c (base)
Lo 21°f / -6°c (base)


Sky Condition:
Partly Cloudy 
Precipitation:
None expected 
Snow Potential
None expected. 
Wind: 
S at up to 15 mph. 



Thursday
Nov 29, 2007





Hi 40°f / 4°c (base)
Lo 23°f / -5°c (base)


Sky Condition:
Chance of Light Snow Showers 
Precipitation:
40% Chance of snow - Snow Potential: (0.813 cm. | 0.32 in.) 
Snow Potential
Expecting 0.32inches 
Wind: 
SSW at up to 15 mph. 



Friday
Nov 30, 2007





Hi 33°f / 1°c (base)
Lo 13°f / -11°c (base)


Sky Condition:
Slight Chance of Light Snow Showers 
Precipitation:
Slight Chance (20%) of snow 
Snow Potential
None expected. 
Wind: 
WSW at up to 15 mph. 



Saturday
Dec 01, 2007





Hi 23°f / -5°c (base)
Lo 11°f / -12°c (base)


Sky Condition:
Partly Cloudy 
Precipitation:
None expected 
Snow Potential
None expected. 
Wind: 
WNW at up to 10 mph. 



Sunday
Dec 02, 2007





Hi 30°f / -1°c (base)
Lo 19°f / -7°c (base)


Sky Condition:
Chance of Very Light Snow 
Precipitation:
50% Chance of snow 
Snow Potential
None expected. 
Wind: 
WSW at up to 15 mph. 



Monday
Dec 03, 2007





Hi 37°f / 3°c (base)
Lo 12°f / -11°c (base)


Sky Condition:
Chance of Light Rain 
Precipitation:
40% Chance of rain showers 
Snow Potential
None expected. 
Wind: 
W at up to 20 mph.


----------



## Justin10 (Nov 29, 2007)

Looks like its starting to trend a little more towards a colder scenario over the last few runs of the models.  Keep praying for snow!!!!!


----------



## ajl50 (Nov 29, 2007)

As far as the noaa discussion and the gfs models go the trend has been for the 850 MB freezing line to not extend very far north and thus cutting the chances for sleet down somewhat.  
We'll see however!

THis storm is crazy for early december-- it's going to drop 1-2 feet from the wasatch, 2-3 feet on the san juans in sothern colorado, create nasty winds on the plains, leave somebody with some sick ice problem and give us some good snow. 


who killed a goat for Ullr?


----------



## snoseek (Nov 29, 2007)

ajl50 said:


> As far as the noaa discussion and the gfs models go the trend has been for the 850 MB freezing line to not extend very far north and thus cutting the chances for sleet down somewhat.
> We'll see however!
> 
> THis storm is crazy for early december-- it's going to drop 1-2 feet from the wasatch, 2-3 feet on the san juans in sothern colorado, create nasty winds on the plains, leave somebody with some sick ice problem and give us some good snow.
> ...



Me, and I ate it Jamaican style. Taking a little crested butte/monarch?/silverton? road trip starting Sunday. I hope this really happens for everyone. I wish Taos would open up.


----------



## loafer89 (Nov 30, 2007)

Albany forecast discussion from this morning:

THE
POTENTIAL WL EXISTS FOR WELL OVER A FOOT OF SNOW FOR MANY OF THE SKI
RESORTS ACRS CENTRAL/NORTHERN VT/NORTHERN DACKS BY TUES...AND
ADVISORY CRITERIA SNOWFALL FOR THE CPV. WL MENTION POTENTIAL IN HWO
THIS MORNING.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 30, 2007)

loafer89 said:


> Albany forecast discussion from this morning:
> 
> THE
> POTENTIAL WL EXISTS FOR WELL OVER A FOOT OF SNOW FOR MANY OF THE SKI
> ...


:beer:


----------



## loafer89 (Nov 30, 2007)

My wife just gave me consent to stay up north on sunday night with Warren

It's an educational day off from school:razz:


----------



## ajl50 (Nov 30, 2007)

what finals?
Nice...I just hope that too much mixing doesn't occur


----------



## pepperdawg (Nov 30, 2007)

Loafer beat me to it.....

Heh heh heh....next Wed I'm off.....heh heh heh...


FEEL SYSTEM WL COME IN TWO EVENTS...ONE ASSOCIATED WITH STRONG LOW
TO MID LVL WAA LIFT AND GOOD 5H PVA SUNDAY NIGHT INTO EARLY MONDAY...
FOLLOWED BY A BRIEF 6 TO 8 HR WINDOW OF VERY LIGHT PRECIP MONDAY
MORNING...BEFORE ROUND TWO ASSOCIATED WITH UPSLOPE/WRAP AROUND
MOISTURE DEVELOPS ACRS OUR CENTRAL/EASTERN ZNS MONDAY AFTN THRU
TUES. GIVEN...DEPTH OF MOISTURE AND FAVORABLE UPSLOPE FLW/CPV
CONVERGENCE...AND GOOD SNOW GROWTH POTENTIAL...A PROLONGED AND
SIGNIFICANT UPSLOPE SNOW EVENT LOOKS VERY LIKELY FOR THE WESTERN
SLOPES/NORTHERN DACKS...AND MTNS OF CENTRAL/NORTHERN VT. THE
POTENTIAL WL EXISTS FOR WELL OVER A FOOT OF SNOW FOR MANY OF THE SKI
RESORTS ACRS CENTRAL/NORTHERN VT/NORTHERN DACKS BY TUES...AND
ADVISORY CRITERIA SNOWFALL FOR THE CPV. WL MENTION POTENTIAL IN HWO
THIS MORNING.


----------



## Greg (Nov 30, 2007)

Maybe see an MRG opening next week?


----------



## thebigo (Nov 30, 2007)

From mattnoyes.net:



> This means the potential is there for a significant snowstorm of over one foot through the interior of central and *especially* northern New England Sunday night through Monday, and if the storm center should sit close enough to the Downeast Maine coastline on Monday, blizzard conditions couldn't be entirely ruled out for interior eastern Maine, though most of the remainder of the region would find lighter wind.



http://www.mattnoyes.net/.shared/image.html?/photos/uncategorized/2007/11/30/sfx_matt_jet2.jpg

With this news I informed the boss I will be at sugarloaf instead of the office on monday.

Off topic but with all the technology available to the noaa why cant they use the caps lock key? Am I the only one that finds the discussions in all caps extremely difficult to read?


----------



## JD (Nov 30, 2007)

Looks like SVT might make out the best.


----------



## Mark_151 (Nov 30, 2007)

Or Cannon might end up making out good also, from the looks of it. For me, So. VT is alot closer, so I already told them not to expect me in work Monday if we get clobbered. I think I may hit Okemo on Monday as it's an easy drive for me and I can get a discount with my Century Pass.


----------



## Justin10 (Nov 30, 2007)

Yeah, by the looks of it, the white mountains up through the river are looking really really really good.  It does look like lots of places will get good stuff from this storm though....

I say my monday synoptic meteorology class takes a field trip to Mt. Washington (if we have classes)


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 30, 2007)

we're getting pounded right now  @ 3:45 friday  in NNY but its lake effect so it'll be over soon   i ecpect 2-5 inches when all said and done


----------



## loafer89 (Nov 30, 2007)

Whiteface for me tommorow and then Sunday River on sunday/monday.


powder, POWDER,* POWDER:razz:*


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 30, 2007)

loafer89 said:


> Whiteface for me tommorow and then Sunday River on sunday/monday.
> 
> 
> powder, POWDER,* POWDER:razz:*


Whats the deal with wf...did you get a pass?


----------



## loafer89 (Nov 30, 2007)

No pass, just cheap tickets at Liftopia. The original plan was just to ski at Whiteface and then Gore on Sunday and then going home. Now with a major storm coming and passes just bought at Boyne, we will be at Sunday River again sunday and monday.

I'll leave home around 6am be at Whiteface by 10ish, ski for 4-5 hrs and then take the ferry across Lake Champlain and on to Sunday River, such as it was last weekend, but now a ferry trip will shorten the drive.

I have heard scuttlebutt about 12-18" of snow in Maine.


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 30, 2007)

I normally live for mid-week powder days, but no chance I can get days off next week due to scheduling decisions I made months ago. Too bad, what are the chances? Can't believe I am going to miss this one.


----------



## loafer89 (Nov 30, 2007)

Well I am all ready to head north tomorrow, the car is packed and I took along the ice scraper and a snow shovel just in case. Tomorrow is going to be a loooooooooonnnng day.

I wish everyone who is out skiing tomorrow and this weekend a great time and hope you get to enjoy some powder if possible.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 30, 2007)

Greg said:


> Maybe see an MRG opening next week?



That would be great..I really hope they do well after plunking down 1.5 million for the refurbished single..It looks like this could be a real humdinger of a storm..:dunce:


----------



## Mildcat (Nov 30, 2007)

loafer89 said:


> No pass, just cheap tickets at Liftopia. The original plan was just to ski at Whiteface and then Gore on Sunday and then going home. Now with a major storm coming and passes just bought at Boyne, we will be at Sunday River again sunday and monday.
> 
> I'll leave home around 6am be at Whiteface by 10ish, ski for 4-5 hrs and then take the ferry across Lake Champlain and on to Sunday River, such as it was last weekend, but now a ferry trip will shorten the drive.
> 
> I have heard scuttlebutt about 12-18" of snow in Maine.



Wow, how long of a drive do you think that will be to SR? I'll be up there Sunday but maybe I'll have to get a bunk at a hostile, call in sick and ski Monday too. Tempting, especially with plenty of sick time left.


----------



## Zand (Nov 30, 2007)

HERE WE GO

From NWS:

THE HIGHEST SNOW AMOUNTS WILL BE
IN THE HIGHER ELEVATIONS OF WESTERN AND CENTRAL MASS AND SOUTHERN NH
WHERE UP TO 6-12 INCHES MAY FALL WITH A FEW ISOLATED LOCATIONS
RECEIVING UP TO 15.

Can't wait to start listening to NOAA radio Sunday... love that computerized voice "A large low-pressure system will bring a potentially life and property threatening situation to New England tomorrow".


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 30, 2007)

Snow tires are now on the car, bring it.


----------



## Zand (Nov 30, 2007)

Winter Storm Watch now in effect for northern New England as well as western MA. Most of the rest of New England should get a Watch by tomorrow morning's update. Currently the snow is forecasted to arrive from west to east Sunday afternoon and moderate snow should come in with that Great Lakes storm. A coastal storm will form off the NJ coast Sunday night and track very close to coastal New England. The rain/snow line shouldn't go past I-495. This will cause banding snow around rush hour Monday morning with a chance for thundersnow and rates of 2-3" per hour. Monday afternoon, some more snow will wrap in behind the system as it pulls away, allowing for potentially more accumulation Monday night.


----------



## YardSaleDad (Dec 1, 2007)

Great! 

I am scheduled to drive from the Hudson Valley to the Boston waterfront Monday morning for work.


----------



## Mark_151 (Dec 1, 2007)

Geese -- almost sounds like I should just stay put and ski WaWa.


----------



## loafer89 (Dec 1, 2007)

It will take about 5 hours to Sunday River from Whiteface.


----------



## billski (Dec 1, 2007)

All Monday business meetings have been canceled.


----------



## JD (Dec 1, 2007)

Noaa calling for a mix for most areas except Northern NE and maybe the Dacks.  May get over a foot in NVT.


----------



## KingM (Dec 1, 2007)

We got a couple of inches last night in the MRV to whet my appetite. Awesome weather for the first week of December. :beer:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 1, 2007)

we got about 5 inches last nite  more tonite and the dump tomorrow -- .  Below zero last nite with mondo wind 

 The regional l area IS OPEN today but just  3 trails  2 beginner and one low level blue  but hey by mid week things should be rockin --YEE HAA


----------



## ccskier (Dec 1, 2007)

Jack a$$ Roemer was calling for 2-3 feet for Jay.  Looks like he is starting his season on the usual note w/ his head up his butt.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 1, 2007)

ccskier said:


> Jack a$$ Roemer was calling for 2-3 feet for Jay.  Looks like he is starting his season on the usual note w/ his head up his butt.



I bet Jay Peak receives at least 2 feet if you include the extra wrap around snow showers late Monday and Tuesday..Roemer knows what he's talking about..


----------



## Johnskiismore (Dec 1, 2007)

*Snowstorm*

Looks like western and central Maine is going to get the most out of this storm Monday through Monday night.  12-18 inches!  I think I will be heading to Sugarloaf/USA on Tuesday!  SR tomorrow and Monday!

Yaa-hoo!


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Dec 1, 2007)

We may get a couple of inches in Jersey, so now I've got to run to the grocery store and stock up in case I'm trapped for a week.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 1, 2007)

ERJ-145CA said:


> We may get a couple of inches in Jersey, so now I've got to run to the grocery store and stock up in case I'm trapped for a week.



We're supposed to get a few inches of snow here just south of the Poconos..followed by sleet..then maybe 1/2 inch of freezing rain..and possibly plain rain.  I'm hoping the weather gets really nasty so things are slow at work on Monday..I'm loving the cold end of fall..it's the bomb deezy..


----------



## JD (Dec 1, 2007)

Roemer hypes like flava flav.......Booooyyeeeeeeee!


----------



## inhalexhale (Dec 1, 2007)

ERJ-145CA said:


> We may get a couple of inches in Jersey, so now I've got to run to the grocery store and stock up in case I'm trapped for a week.



Not sure what it's going to do in this area.  We've got freezing rain and sleet in the forecast but they never take the elevation into consideration, so we could get snow and sleet.  Might just get snow closer to the summit, but there will be some ice....somewhere.


----------



## ccskier (Dec 1, 2007)

Roemer is batting about .0420

I hope it is true.


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 1, 2007)

ccskier said:


> Jack a$$ Roemer was calling for 2-3 feet for Jay.  Looks like he is starting his season on the usual note w/ his head up his butt.


Was that forecast for Monday into Tuesday? I think two feet is not out of the question by Tuesday though three may be a bit of a stretch. Roemer is definitely not to be trusted though. He misses big time more often than he hits jackpot.


----------



## billski (Dec 1, 2007)

ERJ-145CA said:


> We may get a couple of inches in Jersey, so now I've got to run to the grocery store and stock up in case I'm trapped for a week.


get lots of bread and milk, wait 1/2 hour to gas up, go to the ATM (whatcha gonna do with cash when you're trapped?), get batteries, find the flash light and oh yeah, don't open the refrigerator too much in case you lose power :roll:  Finish your xmas shopping in case you never get out again...

Oh yeah, do you have a snow shovel??


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 1, 2007)

Went shopping today. There didn't seem to be any panic. Will pull out and dust off the snowblower tomorrow and see if I can get it started.


----------



## snoseek (Dec 1, 2007)

looks like maine is picking up where it left off last spring. I'm happy for all you east coasters, no excuses go get some. Looks like the best pre-christmas skiing in a long time. Midweekers could get a real treat, do not, I repeat, do not go to work tues/wed.

p.s. loveland did not suck today, heading south on monday (real $hit show down there right now). finally a glimmer of hope out here.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 1, 2007)

JD said:


> Roemer hypes like flava flav.......Booooyyeeeeeeee!



It's good for ratings boy-eeee...whatever the maps show now as the top snowfall areas will probably change in the next 24 hours..someones gonna get 30 inches..Boy-EEEEEE...da da da da deep and some places are gonna get 2 inches of icy sludge...da damn..

I'm looking forward to tomorrow because I'll be kept occupied looking at all the radar and observations and being a post whore.,,,no skiing for me until Booter mountain opens on Friday..I'm sick of buying lift tickets..


----------



## YardSaleDad (Dec 1, 2007)

billski said:


> All Monday business meetings have been canceled.



I'm in IT and it doesn't work like that.  The upside is that I can work from the base lodge some days.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Dec 1, 2007)

Snowblower is staying in the garage......... it seemed to have worked last time!


----------



## ccskier (Dec 1, 2007)

riverc0il said:


> Was that forecast for Monday into Tuesday? I think two feet is not out of the question by Tuesday though three may be a bit of a stretch. Roemer is definitely not to be trusted though. He misses big time more often than he hits jackpot.



Steve, you and I both know the truth of his forecasts.  They are "Roemer feet".  I am sure it will be a 18"-24" storm, but it will get blown up by the Jay marketing department and Roemer.  Glad it will be building the base, so by the time I FINALLY get back up will be for 10-12 days over xmas.


----------



## billski (Dec 2, 2007)

*Not everyone but still possible*



YardSaleDad said:


> I'm in IT and it doesn't work like that.  The upside is that I can work from the base lodge some days.



Well, of course not for everyone.  It works like that when you're the boss and you call the meetings   I deliberately chose my line of work so I'm not "on" 24x7, so-to-speak.  All electronics save the phone stay at home.


----------



## billski (Dec 2, 2007)

*JR serves a market*



ccskier said:


> Steve, you and I both know the truth of his forecasts.  They are "Roemer feet".  I am sure it will be a 18"-24" storm, but it will get blown up by the Jay marketing department and Roemer.  Glad it will be building the base, so by the time I FINALLY get back up will be for 10-12 days over xmas.



And to think people PAY REAL MONEY to listen to that gibberish.  I guess he serves the market of people who dial around until they find the forecast the WANT to hear:dunce:


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 2, 2007)

ccskier said:


> Steve, you and I both know the truth of his forecasts.  They are "Roemer feet".  I am sure it will be a 18"-24" storm, but it will get blown up by the Jay marketing department and Roemer.  Glad it will be building the base, so by the time I FINALLY get back up will be for 10-12 days over xmas.


Fox is calling for up to 20" for MRG so I can easily see Jay getting up to 24" is that not the true forecast? Did I not say Jay could easily get two feet? And again... I agree Roemer is not to be trusted...... just saying two feet is not out of the question which is the lower end of Roemer's wacky forecast. Anything above two feet will almost surely be Jay Marketing inches.


----------



## JD (Dec 2, 2007)

I think Roemer is a good guy, but he's like a Bush in some ways.  Bush really thinks he's doing the right thing by trying to bring about biblical prophecies (sp), major conflict of interest when your real job is to serve the american people.  Roemer really wants it to snow 3 feet at J, but he is conflicted by having a Job that is supposed to tell people what is gonna happen, not what we all want to hear.  That being said, I hope Jim is wrong.  I hope they get 4 feet at J.  And, BTW, I hope they lock up all the Bushes and throw away the keys.  
One thing, at this point is absolute.  I will be sking pow tomorrow, then next day and the next day, and possible the day after that and the day after that, in the trees.  
Can't get the theme from "Good Times" outta my head.


----------



## ozzy (Dec 2, 2007)

JD said:


> Can't get the theme from "Good Times" outta my head.



Temporary layoffs...easy crime ripoffs....ain't we lucky we got em..good times.

now what is so "good times" about that I ask you?

yeah, I'll be skiing pow for a few days too!


----------



## JD (Dec 2, 2007)

Temporary lay offs=off season in the restaurant biz in town=me off for the next 3.5 days=good times.
easy crime rip off=me ripping off my skins before the throngs of lift-served are taking their morning dumps.
Good Times, yes, I'm glad.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 2, 2007)

JD said:


> Temporary lay offs=off season in the restaurant biz in town=me off for the next 3.5 days=good times.
> easy crime rip off=me ripping off my skins before the throngs of lift-served are taking their morning dumps.
> Good Times, yes, I'm glad.



I'm looking forward to some reports once this storm hits..


----------



## JD (Dec 2, 2007)

Just got a new waterproof digi.  Lots of pics to follow.


----------



## JD (Dec 2, 2007)

Noaa just changed their totals.  Reduced from 3-7 tonight to 1-3.  Reduced tomorrows totals from 5-10 to 3-7.  Now say 6-12 total for stowe as opposed to 12-18.  


What's up Flav?
Hype?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 2, 2007)

JD said:


> Noaa just changed their totals.  Reduced from 3-7 tonight to 1-3.  Reduced tomorrows totals from 5-10 to 3-7.  Now say 6-12 total for stowe as opposed to 12-18.
> 
> 
> What's up Flav?
> Hype?



The storms not as organized as they origionally thought..uke:


----------

